# Systema Question



## Xue Sheng (Dec 19, 2007)

Its been awhile but I have another question about Systema Breath training

Systema breathing, if I understand the training correctly the goal is to be able to breathe normally while doing just about anything. Is that correct?

Basically if I am fighting it does not matter it I am inhaling or exhaling I can still throw a punch and maintain a relaxed breathing, or at least that is my understanding. If so this is ni agreement with my CMA training as it applies to Taijiquan and the Xingyiquan I use to do.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Dec 20, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Systema breathing, if I understand the training correctly the goal is to be able to breathe normally while doing just about anything. Is that correct?


 
Kind of right, kind of wrong. What is 'normal breathing'? The breathing should match the work being done, plus there are several types of breathing used for several different purposes. When someone is moving very lightly the breathing should be very light. When somneone is moving with great intensity the breathing should match immediately. When sprinting is it normal to try to breathe the same as when you are watching TV? Or is it normal to use the same breathing intensity/pattern driving a car that you would use when say mountain biking? I think not.  

Learning to use the correct amount of air and the correct breathing pattern for each type of work will lead to more relaxed breathing as it more accurately matches the work. 

Test: Go to an open space where you can run. Begin running at a fast pace and breathe like you always have. Notice any changes over time as you are running. Does your breathing pattern, frequency, depth of breath change? When and why? If you understand already the answer is probably no. For the person that does not understand their answer is probably yes their breathing got deeper and faster a minute or two into the run and it kept getting worse. The reason is they did not change their breathingn to match the work on the first step of running. They continued to breathe the same as when they were standing right before the run. Then they start running but do not change their breathing until the cells of the body start to scream for oxygen. Now the body is oxygen deficient and attempting to play catchup so it continually ramps up the breathing pattern attempting make up for lost ground. Learn to breathe correctly to immediately match the work and it takes much longer to end in an oxygen deficiency state.

Yes, learning to punch or be punched on the inhale and the exhale are equally important. We spend roughly half of our lives inhaling and half exhaling, if we avoid punching on one of those actions we lose half of our opportunities.

Take care,

Mark J.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank You


----------

